# Hello from Northern BC



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, I keep meaning to do the whole intro thing and I either procrastinate or don't feel it's the right time. I had myself all psyched up to do it one point and then the board was full of sad news and it just didn't seem like the right timing so I kept lurking. I've been lurking for a while now and just reading and reading and reading everything I can get my hands on. Now I'll ramble. I've been wanting a dog for years, but my apartment had a no pets policy. Then I noticed that more and more people were moving in with pets. At first I was all grumpy wondering why they were allowed when I had been told no before. So I decided to research the possibility that they had changed the rules. Sure enough they had! I was so excited and immediately started researching dogs. 

I already knew about Bichon and Maltese because my parents have had one of each. Bailey, the Bichon, sadly passed on last year. I'm asthmatic and suffer from allergies so I knew I could tolerate those type of breeds very well. Plus I figure I have a good handle at what is required in the way of grooming too, so I shouldn't be shocked. At first I was thinking of a cute little mixed breed. Then I started researching (a lot because the price they want for a mixed breed wasn't all that much cheaper than getting a purebred). Of course the more I researched, the more I realized that buying from a reputable breeder seemed the better way to go for a lot of reasons. I ran across the Havanese, or rather, re-ran across the breed. When we'd been researching dogs before getting Bailey, the Havanese had been my number one choice (not that I got a vote), but breeders were really hard to find. One of the things I really liked about the Havanese (besides having great temperaments and being cute as anything), was not being limited to just white. The more I researched, the more I fell in love and knew this was the breed for me. 

So, then I went about finding a breeder. Unfortunately I sort of live in the boonies (Northern British Columbia) so none were close to me, but there were two that lived within an hour of where my parents live (which is about 16 hours from me). Both have great credentials, do all the testing, show their dogs, etc. etc. Both were having puppy litters in the spring. I had decided I would rather wait until most of the winter was gone before bringing a new puppy into my home - my thinking was it would just make house training easier once most of the snow was gone and the bitter cold had passed. It didn't really seem fair to bring a little puppy home to frigid temperatures. One breeder's puppy timing was a bit better for me than the other's (puppies going to be ready mid-April or so for their forever homes) so that was the breeder I chose. I sent in my deposit and then the wait began. It's sort of a neat feeling to be waiting on puppies that haven't even been born yet. 

The puppies were born February 7 (which also happens to be my best friend's birthday - is that a sign or what?). A litter of 5: 3 girls and 2 boys. I think they are all darling. I've given my first choice as a darling little black and white boy. I didn't have a preference for sex. Now hopefully his personality will turn out to be suited to me, which so far even though it's still earlier it looks like it will. I know whichever pup I get I'll be thrilled with. I think they are all darling and I feel bad for not being able to name them all my number one choice! I'd make a terrible breeder, I'd totally want to keep them all. I've gone through a billion names and am no closer to finding one than when I started. Hopefully the dog won't remain nameless forever.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh I could not be a breeder either, I would want to keep them all. That is why I always liked males. Having a little stud puppy is not as personal as having your little princess whelp a litter. Welcome to the forum even in sad times a happy new voice is always welcome and many times a great fun diversion. We all will be following your process and look forward to hearing every detail. Since you have been lurking you know we LOVE pictures. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I just joined last week and have felt so at home with these wonderful Havanese owners. You will love your new little boy!! He is just darling ~ He is going to be a beautiful grown-up Hav as well...love his coloring. I bet you just can't wait till he comes to you ~ Keep us all informed and once again, welcome! Reenie and Kirby


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

:welcome: Welcome to the Wonderful World of Havanese, and to the forum! Your new baby boy is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the wonderful wacky world of the havanese and their obsessed owners. This is an exciting time. I look forward to hearing more about your boy and his progress.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh boy he is a cutie! Welcome


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a cute little guy! Welcome! Looking forward to seeing pictures of him in your arms!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

:welcome: Glad you decided to join us. You are going to love this forum. I got my first Havanese a few months before I joined this wonderful forum and so went through a lot that could have been avoided with all the great advice on here! I'm getting another puppy in a few weeks and I hope to raise him "perfectly" lol Good luck with you new little guy - the wait is the hardest part! :biggrin1:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I'm very excited. Right now, the name that I have at the top of my like list is Brody. We'll see if I change my mind. LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome.:canada: Where in B.C. are you from.?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm in Fort St. John which is approx 700 miles North of Vancouver (and a bit East too...it's on the Alberta side of the province). Still snowing here. (booooo)


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! It is soooo exciting waiting for a puppy. Thanks for letting us share in your excitement!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

*The day is getting closer*

So, the day is looming every closer. I've gone from pinging off the walls with excitement (for months), to still being totally psyched, but the fear factor has crept in. I had to walk away from reading too much stuff about potty training horror stories as I was starting to get paranoid about it. Hopefully being a nervous wreck is normal!

It seems like time has gone so fast (and yet slow too). The puppies weren't even born yet when all this started. Hearing about the pregnancy, birth, then watching the puppies grow and picking out my puppy from the litter has been quite the experience; totally exciting, fascinating and worth the trip.

The pups will be ready to go their forever homes on my birthday, April 8. However, it was easier for me to take the next week off so I won't be getting him until April 16th. I hope he won't feel abandoned (ha ha). I try to tell myself the extra week with his mom certainly won't hurt him.

They had their first full bath on Thursday. My guy doesn't look like he enjoyed the spa experience!

Yesterday they went to the vet for full check-up and first shots. My guy was deemed happy and healthy and weighed 2.7 pounds. I have to admit to being worried there'd be some horrible illness found and then not being able to get him (I'm so paranoid, but so relieved he's perfect!).

I've still got Brody as my number one choice for a name. I think he looks like a Brody, but will know better once I actually meet him. My parents are going tomorrow to see the puppies again, so I'll get more pictures after that visit I'm sure. I can so never get enough puppy pictures.

Can't believe the day is getting closer. Tick tock. Exciting stuff!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a doll. I can feel your excitement . Keep us up to date, especially pics.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome and he sure is cute! I like the name Brody.....


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Yay, I bet you can hardly wait!



misstray said:


> The puppies were born February 7 (which also happens to be my best friend's birthday - is that a sign or what?).


 My Ceylon has the same birthday as my daughter! NOT the reason why I picked him, but how amazing is that?!

Can't wait for more pics!

-Heather


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

*April 3 visit*

Mom and Dad went out to check on the puppies again.

My guy isn't photogenic!! He likes to wiggle and look away from the camera. But, here are a few shots they managed to get.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ahhh he's precious. Less than two weeks now, I bet you're bustin at the seams.?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I really can't wait. I'm so excited. 13 more days!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, he's such a cutie. It's getting so close now. We're almost on countdown.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yep, waiting for the count down. He is really cute. I think he is very photogenic, just look at that face.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

So cute!! And so furry!


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Love his coloring ~~ I remember this wonderful wait....enjoy each and every exciting moment!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> Mom and Dad went out to check on the puppies again.
> 
> My guy isn't photogenic!! He likes to wiggle and look away from the camera. But, here are a few shots they managed to get.


What do you mean, he's not photogenic!?!? He's ADORABLE!!! (and wiggles are expected at this age!:biggrin1:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

So happy for you.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I think he's absolutely adorable. But seriously, mom and dad went and took a ton of pictures for me and only a few even turned out. The rest are either blurry cuz of the wiggle-factor or he's twisting this way and that and looking anywhere but the camera. They got about 100 nice pictures of his sister though, who nicely posed for photos! I still think he's best though! 12 more days.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh he will soon get the hang of posing for pics,when you get that camera rolling and a few tasty treats to bribe him to look this way and that! You can see he is areal cutie pie.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I get my baby in a little over 2 hours. Spent all day yesterday traveling down here and I'm spending a week down here with my parents before flying back home.

I'm soooooooooooooooooo excited! Puppy day is here!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh can't wait to see the puppy pics!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow that's great. Two new puppies today. Kathie (i'm sure you've heard) also got hers last night. Enjoy, and keep us posted , especially with pics.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Ooooohhh SOOO exciting!!!! Congrats!!! Let us know how it goes, and please do post pics


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Hey!!! WHERE'S THE PUPPY???:Cry:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

he's here! http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=14112


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Awwwwww! Ain't he precious! Sorry I freaked out! I do that some times...HeeHee! Are you completely in love or what! It don't get no better.....


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

OH, I'm in love all right. He's such a doll....except when he decides to bite down really hard on my big toe. Ouch! I swear I'm gonna have to do bitter apple foot washes to protect myself. LOL


----------

